# What is best brand food for my Maltipoo puppy?



## Erixon84 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey everyone.
I bought a Maltipoo which is 4 months old now.
I am currently feeding her Nutro Natural Choice for puppies.
At the beginning she ate all her food, but over the past month she doesn't eat like she used to. She eats half of what I put.
I'm wondering if she got tired of it.
Is there any other brand that is better?

BTW, it's dry food I give her.

Please help me out.

THANKS.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

Try this link www.dogfoodadvisor.com. It is a great site that rates dog foods and allows people to comment on the food. There is a list of Best Foods for Puppies. I am currently feeding my almost 4 month old Jack Russell puppy Blue Buffalo Wilderness Puppy and she loves it,


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi - welcome! I would google "Nutro Consumer Affairs" and you might not want to feed the food anymore. 

Each dog reacts differently to different foods. It's all about finding what works best for your individual dog. 

If you are looking for something available at Petsmart or Petco, I'd recommend Castor & Pollux, Blue Buffalo, Innova, Solid Gold, Wellness, etc. Petco seems to offer more of a "natural" selection than Petsmart. Speciality-type stores usually carry "higher end" lines such as Orijen, Acana, Fromm, Nature's Variety, etc, as well as pre-made raw brands such as Bravo, NV, Stella & Chewy's, etc.

Jackson was fed higher protein, grain-free foods all of his life and did well, he is almost 3 now and a few months ago had a pancreatitis scare, so in the process of looking for a lower fat food, I came across Castor & Pollux Organix and must say it's probably the best he's done on a food so far. It does contain some grains (but no wheat, corn, or soy) but he loves the flavor of it (and he's picky!) and his coat is great, his eye goop is minimum, his poops are 2x a day and firm and solid, etc. I've been really happy with the product. 

Good luck.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Nutro is a decent quality food, definitely better than Iams, Science Diet, Pedigree, etc. However, at least around me, there are many better foods for better prices.

I usually feed and recommend Taste of the Wild. It's a grain free food, rated highly and priced affordably. Currently my dog is on Innova though. It's not grain free, but it's a very good food, and she does well on it. I'm about to rotate in Evo, another excellent food. 

Some other good brands: Orijen, Acana, Wellness, Blue Buffalo, Canidae, Fromm
My dog had large poops and gas on Canidae, and she didn't like the taste of Wellness; but your dog may do very well on these.


----------



## Blue_Heeler (Jul 31, 2011)

Jacksons Mom said:


> *If you are looking for something available at *Petsmart or* Petco*, I'd recommend Castor & Pollux, Blue Buffalo, Innova, Solid Gold, Wellness, etc. Petco seems to offer more of a "natural" selection than Petsmart. Speciality-type stores usually carry "higher end" lines such as Orijen, Acana, Fromm, *Nature's Variety*, etc, as well as pre-made raw brands such as Bravo, NV, Stella & Chewy's, etc.


We have Nature's Variety now too so that's an option


----------



## Empawium (Jul 7, 2011)

I would recommend Sojos dog foods. They are all-natural and grain-free.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Im limited on what I can feed due to a dog with grain allergies. I feed TOTW high prairie with TOTW canned & I have seen a change foe the better with my two dogs: brighter eyes, shiny soft coats, even their toenails are shiny . 

Google it... Ewwww! ;P


----------

